# I need help with an issue on my surecolor F2000



## youhadmeatink (Sep 15, 2015)

My printer will not allow me to remove the CL cartridge and replace it with the white cartridges.
I am not sure what to do.
Thank you


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I replied to your other post on the same issue. Keep the CL carts in the printer and in the menu there is an option for replacing the white ink. Select it and it will walk you thru the process


----------



## youhadmeatink (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you

I am trying to but of course the cleaning cartridge is empty so now I cannot do anything without a full one, because it says to put in cleaning cartridge....
I sometimes hate this printer, it wastes ink, it wastes cleaning cartridges, you only get like 1-2 uses out of them and of course need 2 of them to do it.


----------

